# takemitsu



## richiekidz (Jan 9, 2009)

hi i am doing a paper on the music of toru takemitsu and in particular his vocal and choral music output. i would be very appreciative if anyone could share any resources with me or offer me any constructive advice. thanks


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

While I would consider myself an "armchair expert" on classical composer from Japan, I have to admit that Takemitsu is not my realm of expertise. I have a love/hate relationship with his music. Sometimes I can take it and enjoy, other times I'm just like 'huh?'

I don't know much about his vocal/choral output, but I can help with historical notes on his life, influences, etc.


----------



## richiekidz (Jan 9, 2009)

if you don't mind... i would really appreciate it.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

Though I don't know Takemitsu's music very well, I performed one of his solo piano pieces (Rain Tree Sketch II) a few years ago and I've listened to some of his orchestral music. The piano piece was definately atonal and quite dissonant, but the influence of Messiaen -which is evident, at least in this case- made it sound sensational, full of bright colours and little crystal-like timbres, just like drops of rain falling from the tree leaves after the rainstorm.


----------

